# Dee Live Steam Loco Parts for sale



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I put an ad in the live steam classifieds for the G1MRA Dee live steam loco parts that I have for sale. The pix did not work, so will put it here.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Parts are sold, can't figure out how to delete the ad though. Jerry


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Call up your ad, then look between the words and the blank picture and you will see a pencil icon. No one else but you will have one. Click on the pencil and your ad details will come up. Go to the bottom of the page for a list of commands and the right one is the Delete action.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Carl, I did it!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

We Lexington guys need to stick together.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah! Hadn't noticed that.


----------

